# New Arrival: Sea-Gull Chrono



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

The 'Chinese' bit of the Russian & Chinese Watches forum doesn't get much action, so I thought I'd post a pic or two of my newest arrival: a Tianjin Sea-Gull chrono.

This is one of the 'other' so-called 1963 re-issues, that's actually called an 0437, I think. It's a thing of beauty imho, and I'm dead chuffed with it.

It shares a lot of characteristics with its sister, the 'real' 1963 re-issue - including the lovely ST19 movement - I guess it's essentially it's the same watch in a chunkier, contemporary-styled case. I've taken a (not very good) comparison shot of my two.

There are yet more 'versions' of this, similar to the 0437 (namely, the 0433 and the 0466) which I would be more than happy to give a home to if I came across one 

Anyway, here's some pics.




























Thanks for looking.


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

Draygo said:


> The 'Chinese' bit of the Russian & Chinese Watches forum doesn't get much action, so I thought I'd post a pic or two of my newest arrival: a Tianjin Sea-Gull chrono.
> 
> This is one of the 'other' so-called 1963 re-issues, that's actually called an 0437, I think. It's a thing of beauty imho, and I'm dead chuffed with it.
> 
> ...


 :man_in_love: for both!

Mine says "hallo"!


----------



## citizenhell (Jul 12, 2010)

Those are all lovely looking watches. I've never considered buying any 'original' Chinese watches as I've only ever really associated them producing homage watches, usually of european brands, but this obviously displays my total ignorance of the fact that they do make their own nice watches rather than just copying others.

Some info from those of you more experienced with these makes would be much appreciated as I might be tempted to spread even further east than Russia for a few more 'comrade' watches.

Cheers, Ian.


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

citizenhell said:


> Those are all lovely looking watches. I've never considered buying any 'original' Chinese watches as I've only ever really associated them producing homage watches, usually of european brands, but this obviously displays my total ignorance of the fact that they do make their own nice watches rather than just copying others.
> 
> Some info from those of you more experienced with these makes would be much appreciated as I might be tempted to spread even further east than Russia for a few more 'comrade' watches.
> 
> Cheers, Ian.


I agree with you! :wink2:

But don't ask me for info, 'cause I'm completely ignorant in chinese watches!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`ve got the same pair, both are excellent watches with a nice, quality feel about them :thumbup:

*Seagull `1963 Chinese Airforce` cal.ST19 19 Jewels*










*Seagull Model 0437 cal.ST19, 19 Jewels*










& shown here with a different (somewhat older) type of Seagull 










BTW here`s another, again very nicely made, modern Chinese watch that I own...

*Samson Watch Co. 25 Jewels. *


----------



## pastmaster (Nov 12, 2009)

The Air Force model is a lovely looking watch.

Clean, well-proportioned dial that doesn't look fussy or over-elaborate.

Very attractive.

I wish you health to wear it.


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> *Seagull Model 0437 cal.ST19, 19 Jewels*


Nice Mach ...all three of them! :thumbsup:

Is that one of Roy's nylon straps on your 0437? It looks perfect for it.

I like the look of mine on a NATO, but it seems a shame to hide away the display back...

In fact, I've just taken delivery of a display back for the '1963', so that'll be off the NATO soon, too.

EDIT: ...and on closer inspection of your pics, I notice that the strap you have on your 1963 looks 'well good' and quite interesting. I know you're not a leather-wearer, so would you mind letting me know what that one is?


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

citizenhell said:


> Some info from those of you more experienced with these makes would be much appreciated as I might be tempted to spread even further east than Russia for a few more 'comrade' watches.


Sorry - I know very very little. But there are some awesome Chinese Mechanical Watch forums out there. Some of the people behind them visit here from time to time, so they may be able to help.

I really like the Russians, too... but it's good to widen the horizons occasionally, so go for it!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Draygo said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > *Seagull Model 0437 cal.ST19, 19 Jewels*
> ...


Thanks & yes the 0437 is on one of Roy`s green HDNs, the other two are fitted with Bros Shantungs all synthetic straps which unfortunately no longer seem to be made


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks & yes the 0437 is on one of Roy`s green HDNs, the other two are fitted with Bros Shantungs all synthetic straps which unfortunately no longer seem to be made


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Draygo said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks & yes the 0437 is on one of Roy`s green HDNs, the other two are fitted with Bros Shantungs all synthetic straps which unfortunately no longer seem to be made
> ...


It bugs the heck out of me, they are lovely straps which if still available I`d quite happily fit on a number of my other watches :taz:


----------



## AlbertaTime (Aug 1, 2009)

citizenhell said:


> Those are all lovely looking watches. I've never considered buying any 'original' Chinese watches as I've only ever really associated them producing homage watches, usually of european brands, but this obviously displays my total ignorance of the fact that they do make their own nice watches rather than just copying others.
> 
> Some info from those of you more experienced with these makes would be much appreciated as I might be tempted to spread even further east than Russia for a few more 'comrade' watches.
> 
> Cheers, Ian.


The 0437 is a terrific, beautiful, variant of the available 1963 re-issues.

I hope I'm not seen as "tooting my own horn" but I think my website (The Alberta Museum of Chinese Horology in Peace River) will lead you to most of the top Chinese watch resources on the 'net (unless you read Mandarin/hanzi...then there's certainly better!) and you can take a look at the gallery there to see a number of vintage and more modern Chinese watches from my personal collection.

If you want to see current stuff, visit Beijing Watch Factory and especially, this page for an astonishing tourbillon...and Tianjin Sea-Gull (mainland) PRC and Tsinlien Sea-Gull Hong Kong. Be prepared to be surprised :cheers:


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Lovely watches, all, I was tempted by the recent one on offer. The hour markers are a close match to the 1951 Orient Star that my 2010 Orient is based upon. Great design, if I may say so....


----------



## dongagon (May 26, 2009)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I`ve got the same pair, both are excellent watches with a nice, quality feel about them :thumbup:
> 
> *Seagull `1963 Chinese Airforce` cal.ST19 19 Jewels*
> 
> ...


The watch looks fab, my i ask where you got it from?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

dongagon said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > I`ve got the same pair, both are excellent watches with a nice, quality feel about them :thumbup:
> ...


Thanks, I`m not sure which one you mean, not that it matters as I bought all of them off members* of this forum :rltb:

*one of whom did require months of gentle `persuasion` :bangin: :lol:


----------

